

Bochs Hacking Guide (2014) - adamnemecek
https://defuse.ca/bochs-hacking-guide.htm

======
falcolas
I used Bochs quite a bit while doing some kernel hacking, and found it to be
pretty interesting to work with. It is very lightweight in a way I didn't know
VMs could be. I highly recommend its use for low level hacking tasks.

